# multiple dog deployment fun



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are a couple videos of some multiple dog sends inside. This is the first time these dogs have done anything like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU9ikJnxocg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FipzrbeAKw


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is the chick going ACK ACK ACK ??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is the chick going ACK ACK ACK ??


LOL, she is somewhere in KY I think.


----------

